# on 2ww and no signs..



## Miranda05 (Mar 28, 2005)

can anyone give me any advice. i am on day 6 past ovulation. but no signs of anything at all...


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

If you know you have ovulated then it is just a waiting game. Not everyone gets signs good or bad beforehand.

Good Luck.

Ruth


----------

